# Kindle Anyone?



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi ya

My hubby has treated me to a new Kindle. Which I love already... I have downloaded a few books, mostly crime/murder books, also The Midwife's Confession (fab by the way!).

Can anyone recommend a few books that have been a good read??  

Thanks
Natalie xxxx


----------



## mooers (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm reading a good freebie at the moment called Syndrome. I just go onto their top 100 free books, and download anything that looks like it might be half decent! 
I've found quite a few good reads that way. I tend to read a lot of urban fantasy books (complete escapism from real life!), so if you ever fancy reading any 
of those, I have plenty to recommend!


----------



## Little_Miss_Bossy (Sep 30, 2010)

Hi,

I'm a bit of a sucker (haha) for the vampire books! So naturally I love the Twilght Saga, but when I read them all I wnt in search of something else and found the House of Night novels on Amazon. If thats not to your taste, Cathy Kelly books are great and you can never go wrong with a Jackie Collins!

Happy reading! x


----------



## mooers (Feb 19, 2011)

Karen, have you read the series by Karen Chance? I can also recommend Chloe Neill if you like vamp books


----------



## Little_Miss_Bossy (Sep 30, 2010)

Lovely thanks will look them up xxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks ladies

Vamp novels! I have to say I am also a big sucker   for them!!! I have read breaking dawn 3 times now... And no doubt will read again. 

Karen, House of Night, I am going to have a look at the on Amazon right now... 

So many books!!! 
N xxxxx


----------



## mooers (Feb 19, 2011)

The Black Dagger Brotherhood series is good too. A bit racy mind you


----------



## goonie4life (Jun 25, 2010)

Mooers - I love the Black Dagger Brotherhood, it is a bit naughty  
Lara Adriens 'Midnight Breed' is very similar to it as well.
I've just started reading 'The Dresden Files' it's pretty good!


----------



## mooers (Feb 19, 2011)

I love the Dresden files too.  I'll look up the Lara Adriens books, and give those a bash. Thanks!


----------



## lollipops (Oct 17, 2009)

If vamp books are a favorite then I would recommend The Sookie Stackhouse Novels by Charlaine Harris (also known as The True Blood series, which is also a TV series, currently showing season 3 on channel 4 now)
It's like a pimped up version on Twlight, very kinky in places but brilliant...theres 11 books in the series.
I came across them after a DJ on Radio 1 suggested they were good books to fill in the gap between the Twilight books/films and they most definately have been!

My birthday is coming and I was wondering about getting a Kindle, I am abit of a techno phobe so can someone please tell me where you buy the books that you put on it? do you have to download them from somewhere?


----------



## goonie4life (Jun 25, 2010)

Lollipops - you buy the books through amazon, where you get the kindle from, pick the book and click to buy it and it automatically transfers to your kindle as long as your logged in on it 
it tells you exactly what to do to set up a kindle account in the booklet and also on the actual kindle.

(also you can cheekily download book files on the net for free )


----------



## lollipops (Oct 17, 2009)

Liking the sound of the free ones!  

Are they cheaper to buy than actual books?


----------



## goonie4life (Jun 25, 2010)

Depending on how old they are, they will be cheaper, but if it's a really popular, newly released it'll be a bit more, although a lot of the classic books (ie, little women, sherlock holmes, jungle book) are all free on amazon and on download sites, you can pretty much get anything for it for free too.

if you go to amazon site and go into the kindle books you can weigh up which books you like and if it's worth buying one or if the books you like will be around the same price as paper/hardback.

i love books and i only got a kindle to make more space, as i had hundreds!


----------



## lollipops (Oct 17, 2009)

Thankyou! Same here, I love reading, but running out of space to store them now, the lofts full of bin bags of books! May well donate some to charity....

Kindle sounds brill, think its going on my bday or xmas list for sure!

Thanks for the help!x


----------



## sendylee (Jul 12, 2011)

Hey everyone, I am a voracious reader and so a Kindle was totally a must for me!

A good website to check out is Pixel of Ink which posts free and cheap Kindle deals every day. Some of it is junk, but there's the occasional treasure in there. And if you like vampire reads, well, they're super abundant!!

http://www.pixelofink.com/

I subscribe to their RSS feed and so every day I get an email summarizing all the deals for the day.

Happy reading!
S.

/links


----------

